# TWITTER: DeMarcus Cousins Suspended Two Games By NBA



## Ron

> _*Marc J. Spears ‏@SpearsNBAYahoo*
> 
> Kings’ DeMarcus Cousins suspended 2 games without pay for confronting Spurs announcer Sean Elliot in a hostile manner after game Friday._





> _*demarcus cousins ‏@boogiecousins*
> 
> Wow ...._


...


----------



## R-Star

*Re: TWITTER: DeMarcus Cousins Suspened Two Games By NBA*

Good. Guys a ****ing dumb ass.

Sad thing is, it won't smarten him up at all.


----------



## Basel

How hostile was it that it got him a two game suspension?


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: TWITTER: DeMarcus Cousins Suspened Two Games By NBA*

Its funny how commentators feel like they have a right to talk shit about players because its a "part of the job" or they happen to be a former player and again feel like they have the right to "criticize". Sooner or later, sh*t gonna hit the fan and as always the media will never learn from their mistakes. I hope Cousins cussed Elliot's weaka$$ out.


----------



## Diable

*Re: TWITTER: DeMarcus Cousins Suspened Two Games By NBA*

God I wish he was suspended for breaking Eliot's vocal chords. Dude is about 79% of the way to Heinsohn level idiot homerism. Couldn't analyze his way out of a wet paper bag either.


----------



## Basel

Yeah, I liked Sean Elliot the player. I can't stand Sean Elliot the announcer.


----------



## Jace

Never heard him, but by the sounds of things he's insufferable. Commentators have the right to criticize, it just shouldn't get personal. Sounds like Elliot made it that way. Two games is absurd.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Jace said:


> Never heard him, but by the sounds of things he's insufferable. Commentators have the right to criticize, it just shouldn't get personal. Sounds like Elliot made it that way. Two games is absurd.


How old are you? He used to be on ESPN ten years or so ago. Sounds like a total geek. 

Once a game when the lakers played he would marvel about how big shaq was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hobojoe

So an analyst calls Cousins out for being an immature child, and Cousins responds by confronting him in such a manner that gets himself suspended without pay for 2 games? Way to make a point and prove him wrong, DeMarcus.


----------



## Jace

Wonder who told him what Elliot said. Kinda weird for a Cousins' sycophant to be listening to the Spurs broadcast.



Jamel Irief said:


> How old are you? He used to be on ESPN ten years or so ago. Sounds like a total geek.
> 
> Once a game when the lakers played he would marvel about how big shaq was.


Hmmm...I was on a sports hiatus from 98 (post-Jordan retirement) to 2003. Might've just missed him.


----------



## Hyperion

You don't talk trash to top 5 all time at their position especially if they've been in the league almost as long as you've played basketball period. Why would you talk trash to a guy who has had 5+ knee surgeries and can't even jump over a plastic cup.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jamel Irief said:


> How old are you? He used to be on ESPN ten years or so ago. Sounds like a total geek.
> 
> Once a game when the lakers played he would marvel about how big shaq was.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Says he 26. If you just take a moment and look at his avatar.


----------



## Jamel Irief

doctordrizzay said:


> Says he 26. If you just take a moment and look at his avatar.


But you say you're in Tailand when you're in Canada, and I say I'm 96 when I'm 112.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> But you say you're in Tailand when you're in Canada, and I say I'm 96 when I'm 112.


No way you're a day older than 72 you lying ****.


----------



## rayz789

*Re: TWITTER: DeMarcus Cousins Suspened Two Games By NBA*



Wilmatic2 said:


> Its funny how commentators feel like they have a right to talk shit about players because its a "part of the job" or they happen to be a former player and again feel like they have the right to "criticize". Sooner or later, sh*t gonna hit the fan and as always the media will never learn from their mistakes. I hope Cousins cussed Elliot's weaka$$ out.


Commentators has a right to criticize. Its their job to talk about the game, players in which if they bashed the players attitude then so what? If they bash the players of how they play? So what. Cousins just proved easily that he's a dummmy.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

When keeping it real goes wrong.


----------



## Marcus13

Ridiculous. Commentators take shots at players all night long on a daily basis throughout the season -- then wan get scared when a player confronts them about it??


----------



## agoo

I'm confused as to why people think it would be ok for Cousins to aggressively confront a commentator for doing his job. If Elliot was that distracting to Cousins, then Cousins is simply a child and needs to grow up.


----------



## R-Star

Marcus13 said:


> Ridiculous. Commentators take shots at players all night long on a daily basis throughout the season -- then wan get scared when a player confronts them about it??


Confront him about it?

I go to my job every day and don't try to punch people in the face if they disagree with me or don't like the job I'm doing.



Grow up you ****ing child.


----------



## Marcus13

R-Star said:


> Confront him about it?
> 
> I go to my job every day and don't try to punch people in the face if they disagree with me or don't like the job I'm doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up you ****ing child.


1.) Elliott wasn't disagreeing with Cousins - he was passing his opinion and judgment on him on a live broadcast with thousands of listeners. Not a commentator's job at all.

2.) Who said anything about punching someone in the face? I haven't read into this beyond this thread, but all it mentioned was that he aggressively confronted him. No one said anything about any violence.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> DeMarcus Cousins got a confusing suspension for confronting Spurs commentator Sean Elliott
> 
> 
> 
> On Sunday afternoon, the NBA suspended extremely promising and divisive Sacramento Kings big man DeMarcus Cousins two games for confronting San Antonio Spurs TV commentator Sean Elliott following the Kings' 97-86 loss on Friday night. Here's the official press release, which in this case is a necessary part of the story for its language:
> 
> The Sacramento Kings' DeMarcus Cousins has been suspended two games without pay for confronting Spurs announcer Sean Elliot in a hostile manner [italics added] following San Antonio's 97-86 over Sacramento November 9 at Sleep Train Arena, it was announced today by Stu Jackson, NBA Executive Vice President Basketball Operations.
> 
> Cousins will serve his suspension tonight [Sunday] when the Kings play the Los Angeles Lakers at Staples Center and Tuesday against Portland at Sleep Train Arena.
> 
> Yet, in this case, a simple description of Cousins' actions and punishment barely scratch the surface of what happened (and what might have happened) between him and Elliott.
> 
> Let's start at the beginning: the fourth quarter of the Kings/Spurs game, when Cousins talked trash to San Antonio legend Tim Duncan. Mike Monroe of the San Antonio Express-News has details:
> 
> After overpowering Duncan for two baskets and drawing a shooting foul on the Spurs star with about five minutes left, Cousins bellowed to his teammates on the Kings' bench after drawing a shooting foul on the future Hall of Famer.
> 
> Elliott paraphrased Cousins as saying, "I'm going to bust his (expletive)."
> 
> Elliott responded after Duncan blocked a Cousins shot at the rim and scored three baskets.
> 
> "That's why some humility is in order," Elliott said on the air. "You think you're dominating Tim Duncan, you get it stuffed right back in your face. Timmy doesn't like to talk trash. But if guys start talking mess to him, he's going to respond. All that trash talking was premature. I'm not about to let these guys off the hook. Young ballclub should learn from this. Don't start talking and flapping your gums against one of the greatest players ever. He's going to make you pay. Tell me who got the best of this exchange."
> 
> However, the battle between Cousins and Elliott didn't really get interesting until after the game. According to Monroe, Cousins, who had apparently heard Elliott's comments while on the court or from a trusted source, returned to the floor to confront the Spurs commentator:
> 
> "I was wondering why Cousins was out there in his uniform waiting for them to finish his postgame show," said Bill Schoening, who does the play-by-play call on radio broadcasts of Spurs games. "Then I saw them in an animated conversation out on the court.
> 
> "I observed Sean walk away from Cousins and Cousins continue to talk to Sean as he left the scene, but I couldn't hear what was being said."
> 
> Cousins also spoke about the incident to reporters in the locker room (as captured by Kings blog Cowbell Kingdom), calling Elliott "immature" and describing his incident with Duncan as a perfectly normal big man battle grounded in his respect for one of the best players in the history of basketball. Those comments brought more attention to the verbal tussle. The NBA noticed, investigated the incident, and decided to suspend Cousins two games for confronting Elliott in the aforementioned "hostile manner."
> 
> Before getting into the specifics of the NBA's decision, it's important to provide some context on how Elliott and Cousins typically conduct themselves. Those familiar with Elliott's work as a commentator will not be especially shocked that he chose to turn an excellent sequence by Duncan into a commentary on deserved karmic retribution. In a league full of announcers who double as cheerleaders, only the Celtics' Tommy Heinsohn doubles Elliott's penchant for homerism. He's a distinctly immature presence on broadcasts himself, chiding referees for any call that goes against San Antonio and taking an antagonistic tone towards anyone who may doubt the home team. On top of that, Elliott has a poor sense of the proper actions for a particular context. There's not much to say about a man who turned a beloved teammate's jersey retirement ceremony into an open mic comedy night complete with an outdated Austin Powers reference (via @DewNo on Twitter).
> 
> 
> 
> Cousins, for his part, gets very animated on the court, so it's not especially surprising that he would talk to his defender after a nice run, no matter if that player were Tim Duncan or the second-string center on a seventh-grade "B" team. Those actions are what make Cousins a unique challenge for both opposing defenders and his own coaches, and criticizing him for talking smack to anyone is tantamount to rejecting the player as a whole. (Plus, it's not as if Duncan is a picture of stoic professionalism at all times, particularly when he gets called for fouls.)
> 
> Nevertheless, Cousins' demeanor has earned him the reputation of being immature. On the surface, he certainly appears to be just that — it's very difficult for him to go a full game without acting out in histrionics after a bad call or great play, and he often appears to be in a bad mood. Of course, those reactions aren't unique to him among professional basketball players, and Cousins seems to have a positive working relationship with head coach Keith Smart. In fact, Cousins' reputation is largely dependent on three things: first, questionable recruitment by high school coaches and an incident with a bus driver as a high school sophomore; second, his lone season at Kentucky, when observers first got to see his attitude at length (as well as immense success on the court and a good rapport with John Calipari); third, a prolonged war with his first coach in Sacramento, Paul Westphal, who made a sport of fostering bad relationships with players during a little more than two seasons in charge. Apart from his trouble with Westphal, who deserves a fair share of the blame, those are not unique experiences for NBA players.
> 
> It's possible that the NBA decided to suspend Cousins here to set an example for other players who may venture onto the court at improper times. And, while we don't know exactly what Cousins said in his "animated conversation" with Elliott, any threats, violent or otherwise, could compel a suspension without much controversy. But something about this situation seems specific to Cousins' reputation. In effect, the NBA has decided that these actions were as offensive as the legitimately dangerous elbow to the head thrown by Kings power forward Thomas Robinson on Wednesday, which earned a two-game suspension the next day. Until we learn more specifics, it seems like all Cousins did was find a TV analyst (and former player) who criticized him, voice his displeasure, and make some comments to the media. It was stupid, but not necessarily overly hostile. Does that deserve the same punishment as a vicious elbow?
> 
> Based purely on the actions themselves, most people would say no. (The Kings, who said Robinson should be suspended shortly after the end of the game, appear not to agree with the decision to suspend Cousins.) But Cousins, for whatever reason, invites criticism and admonishment in a way that most players do not. For instance, this summer, when Cousins took part in practices with Team USA as part of its Select Team, he was criticized by USA Basketball chairman Jerry Colangelo for his immaturity, which turned out to include regular fouling, complaining about calls in favor of the Olympians, and talking trash. Of course, from another point of view, that just means that Cousins fought back against the best players in the world and tried to exert his influence on a practice that he saw as an opportunity to prove himself. Put that way, his actions were worthy of some praise. But, because of who he is — and because he took exception to Colangelo's rather vague comments — he was hit with the "immature" tag and effectively told to know his place in the American basketball hierarchy. Never mind the merits of his argument — Cousins just wasn't acting like a pro.
> 
> Cousins is never going to be the establishment's ideal basketball player, but that doesn't mean he can't be a great athlete deserving of positive attention. To be sure, he won't get to that level if he doesn't mature, which really only involves tempering his emotions even a little and becoming a steadier force on the court and in the locker room. Yet it's not as if Cousins is an impossible presence — he's ultimately a 22-year-old kid with some emotional issues who could very well become the player many want him to be if he's given some space to grow. (It's also worth noting that Cousins has at least acknowledged his need to change.) Overreacting to every minor incident simply reinforces the prevailing narrative of his career and dooms Cousins to being called immature until well after he retires.
> 
> Cousins isn't beyond criticism — he needs to mature to fulfill his immense potential — but he also isn't a constant problem child. He may only start acting like more of an adult when we begin to treat him like one.


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-ball-dont-lie/demarcus-cousins-got-confusing-suspension-confronting-spurs-commentator-033627383--nba.html


----------



## E.H. Munro

R-Star said:


> Confront him about it?
> 
> I go to my job every day and don't try to punch people in the face if they disagree with me or don't like the job I'm doing.


Aren't you the one always telling us that in Canuckia you resolve your disputes like men, by stripping to your skivvies and wrestling to the death in pits of mud?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Skivvies :laugh:


----------



## Marcus13

So after reading that - it doesnt sound like Elliott even said anything disrespectful about Cousins.

However...

"Until we learn more specifics, it seems like all Cousins did was find a TV analyst (and former player) who criticized him, voice his displeasure, and make some comments to the media. It was stupid, but not necessarily overly hostile."

I don't see the issue here


----------



## ChrisWoj

I want to see two things happen...

1. I want to see Demarcus Cousins develop into a superstar caliber player on the court, something he is clearly capable of both in terms of work ethic, coachability (aside from the Westphal period), and athletic/basketball talent. The biggest obstacle is obviously: is he smart enough to do so. But yeah, I want to see him turn into a serious big man superstar.

2. I never want him to ever grow up. 

Take 1 and 2, put them together - and you've got a massively divisive player capable of generating tons of storylines that'll entertain me for years to come. C'mon DeMarcus - you got this!


----------



## R-Star

Marcus13 said:


> So after reading that - it doesnt sound like Elliott even said anything disrespectful about Cousins.
> 
> However...
> 
> "Until we learn more specifics, it seems like all Cousins did was find a TV analyst (and former player) who criticized him, voice his displeasure, and make some comments to the media. It was stupid, but not necessarily overly hostile."
> 
> I don't see the issue here


Waiting on the court after the game to confront an NBA announcer and follow him to continue berating him once he walks away?


Yea, sorry, but you're wrong.


----------



## R-Star

E.H. Munro said:


> Aren't you the one always telling us that in Canuckia you resolve your disputes like men, by stripping to your skivvies and wrestling to the death in pits of mud?


Not to my knowledge, no. 


Sometimes you remember things your own way though..... because of the age. So I'll let it slide.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Marcus13 said:


> Ridiculous. Commentators take shots at players all night long on a daily basis throughout the season -- then wan get scared when a player confronts them about it??


What don't you get? This isn't pickup ball, and this isn't one of those leagues that tolerates tough guy beefs and fistfights. This is a pro league.

There are already too many primadonna assholes at the pro level. If I was Stern I'd make it 5+, and make an example out of this guy. Shut the **** up and play basketball.


----------



## R-Star

Mr. Hobbes said:


> What don't you get? This isn't pickup ball, and this isn't one of those leagues that tolerates tough guy beefs and fistfights. This is a pro league.
> 
> There are already too many primadonna assholes at the pro level. If I was Stern I'd make it 5+, and make an example out of this guy. Shut the **** up and play basketball.


Funny part is Cousins calling Elliot immature. That part is priceless.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

R-Star said:


> Funny part is Cousins calling Elliot immature. That part is priceless.


2 games is not close to adequate. They need to idiot-proof this league.

NBA should stand for No Bullshit Allowed. Stern needs to keep his product from alienating his customers.

You can make an asshole wear a suit, but it takes a lot more keep him from behaving that way.


----------



## Seanzie

Marcus13 said:


> 1.) Elliott wasn't disagreeing with Cousins - he was passing his opinion and judgment on him on a live broadcast with thousands of listeners. *Not a commentator's job at all.*


Actually, isn't that the definition of a commentator's job? To comment?

Every player who has ever played the game has been criticized. Not many of them act like assholes about it. If Cousins can't take criticism, he'll remain the ignorant man-child he is and never hit his potential as a basketball player.


----------



## Marcus13

Yall actin like Sean Elliott is some defenseless child that was being bullied by this pro athlete. He is a former professional player who was speaking wreckless about another grown man and he got confronted about it. Good.


----------



## Marcus13

Mr. Hobbes said:


> What don't you get? This isn't pickup ball, and this isn't one of those leagues that tolerates tough guy beefs and fistfights. This is a pro league.
> 
> There are already too many primadonna assholes at the pro level. If I was Stern I'd make it 5+, and make an example out of this guy. Shut the **** up and play basketball.


None of that is even relevent to this situation.


----------



## Dornado

Marcus13 said:


> Yall actin like Sean Elliott is some defenseless child that was being bullied by this pro athlete. He is a former professional player who was speaking wreckless about another grown man and he got confronted about it. Good.


What's so reckless about these comments?



Sean Elliott said:


> "That's why some humility is in order," Elliott said on the air. "You think you're dominating Tim Duncan, you get it stuffed right back in your face. Timmy doesn't like to talk trash. But if guys start talking mess to him, he's going to respond. All that trash talking was premature. I'm not about to let these guys off the hook. Young ballclub should learn from this. Don't start talking and flapping your gums against one of the greatest players ever. He's going to make you pay. Tell me who got the best of this exchange."


If that's your standard are grown men just not allowed to give commentary on other grown men? Should we expect a line of players waiting for the announcers after every game?


----------



## R-Star

Marcus13 said:


> Yall actin like Sean Elliott is some defenseless child that was being bullied by this pro athlete. He is a former professional player who was speaking wreckless about another grown man and he got confronted about it. Good.


What?

So if I go into the office tomorrow and pick a fight, its ok as long as I do it with someone who can defend themselves?



Honestly buddy, grow up. That's the part of this argument you aren't understanding. The part where you're a child who doesn't understand adult business.


----------



## Bogg

Marcus13 said:


> Yall actin like Sean Elliott is some defenseless child that was being bullied by this pro athlete. He is a former professional player who was speaking wreckless about another grown man and he got confronted about it. Good.


He wasn't being reckless in his comments, he said that Cousins was dumb for trash-talking Duncan (which he was) and that Duncan then turned around and got the best of the match-up (which he did). Cousins' biggest impediment to his own success is his attitude, if more people gave him honest criticism and he actually listened to them, he'd probably be a franchise center. However, he's an idiot who acts like the biggest teenager at the playground, so he isn't.


----------



## Marcus13

No, of course not. I reallyyy doubt that those were the comments that led to this exchange, though. Cousins has been criticised much more heavily than this without incident. Something more had to have been said. Even if not though, and Cousins did blow things out of proportion, it's not like he did anything out of line. I'm just saying the suspension is stupid...almost as stupid as Z-Bo being tossed from last night's game.

R-Star - you keep bringing up some imaginary fight, but no violence took place here. At all. Whatsoever.

Should have been a total non-story


----------



## Bogg

Marcus13 said:


> No, of course not. I reallyyy doubt that those were the comments that led to this exchange, though. Cousins has been criticised much more heavily than this without incident. Something more had to have been said. Even if not though, and Cousins did blow things out of proportion, it's not like he did anything out of line. I'm just saying the suspension is stupid...almost as stupid as Z-Bo being tossed from last night's game.
> 
> R-Star - you keep bringing up some imaginary fight, but no violence took place here. At all. Whatsoever.
> 
> Should have been a total non-story



The NBA is an entertainment industry, driven by extensive media coverage. You can't have players attempting to intimidate media members for coverage they don't like, it's that simple. It's bad for business, and no one player gets to hurt the league because he got his feelings hurt, especially one who hasn't done anything _for_ the league yet.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Marcus13 said:


> None of that is even relevent to this situation.


You'd say that if you were an idiot. Professionalism isn't optional.


----------

